# Saturday night/Sunday



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Tuna bite has been good...looking to get to the rigs. $350 aperson plus tip for deckhand!!! Awsoome deal and they are THERE. PLease PM or call ASAP before the marina books me on a short trip.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

We can also run a deep drop grouper trip. Or a normal 10 or 12hr offshore trip for $250-$300. Everything is on fire bottom fishing... jacks, scamp, red grouper, giant beliners, and triggers...blackfin are also showing up where i bottom fish on these longer trips.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Weather has already layed down gonna be great all weekend!!!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

BOOKED!!! Thanks for all the calls. I will post some more of these when wx looks good. Be looking for the report!


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

SO how did the trip turn out?


----------

